# Player mp3 e USB 2.0

## Deus Ex

Proprio ieri, mi sono fatto un regalo e mi sono comprato questo leggerissimo aggeggio, il quale funziona egregiamente. Ora però, mentre trasferivo le canzoni sul supporto, la velocità era abbastanza imbarazzante (da un massimo di 300Kb/s a un minmo di 50Kb/s), e questo ha comportato che per trasferire 250 Mb di canzoni ci ha messo una vita. Allora mi sono chiesto: se è USB 2.0, non dovrebbe essere un po' più veloce, nell'ordine dei Mbit? Se così è, non è che mi sono perso qualcosa (tipo supporto nel kernel o simile)?

Ovviamente, anche le porte USB della mia MoBo sono 2.0.

Qualcuno sa come darmi una mano?

Grazie infinite  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Proprio ieri, mi sono fatto un regalo e mi sono comprato questo leggerissimo aggeggio, il quale funziona egregiamente. Ora però, mentre trasferivo le canzoni sul supporto, la velocità era abbastanza imbarazzante (da un massimo di 300Kb/s a un minmo di 50Kb/s), e questo ha comportato che per trasferire 250 Mb di canzoni ci ha messo una vita. Allora mi sono chiesto: se è USB 2.0, non dovrebbe essere un po' più veloce, nell'ordine dei Mbit? Se così è, non è che mi sono perso qualcosa (tipo supporto nel kernel o simile)?
> 
> Ovviamente, anche le porte USB della mia MoBo sono 2.0.
> 
> Qualcuno sa come darmi una mano?
> ...

 

stai molto attento, se stai usando un kernel > 2.6.12 e monti il dispositivo con l'opzione sync rischi di spaccare tutto... io ho mezzo bruciato il mio lettore mp3. Praticamente in sync il modulo usb-storage (ma forse nello specifico qualcosa di legato a quel tipo di supporto) riscrive sugli stessi settori più del necessario, impiegando di più e rischiando di sputtanarti tutto. Ho avuto la conferma dato che ora metà delle cose che carico si sentono male, molto male... ma senza opzione sync i trasferimenti sono senza problemi...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

? in che senso? dici nelle opzioni ti mount?

----------

## Deus Ex

Hmmmm, proverò senza il sync, come suggerito da Peach (visto che ho un kernel 2.6.15).

@GuN_jAcK:

la tua domanda era rivolta a me?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ero rimasto shockato dalla cosa che ha scritto Peach.. ed era riferita a lui.. ma se tu sai la risposta allora va bene ugualmente  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

No, non saprei risponderti!   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> stai molto attento, se stai usando un kernel > 2.6.12 e monti il dispositivo con l'opzione sync rischi di spaccare tutto... io ho mezzo bruciato il mio lettore mp3. Praticamente in sync il modulo usb-storage (ma forse nello specifico qualcosa di legato a quel tipo di supporto) riscrive sugli stessi settori più del necessario, impiegando di più e rischiando di sputtanarti tutto. Ho avuto la conferma dato che ora metà delle cose che carico si sentono male, molto male... ma senza opzione sync i trasferimenti sono senza problemi...

 

questa non la sapevo. ero convinto fosse solo un problema di buffers. riesci a darci qualche fonte, in merito? no, perché 'sta cosa è preoccupante  :Sad: 

----------

## skakz

confermo... anche io sapevo che dal kernel 2.6.12 l'opzione sync è di default abilitata per i fs FAT!!

bisogna usare l'opzione async invece.

se trovo un link lo riporto..

edit:

ho trovato questi due link:1 2 ...anche se la fonte originale non la trovo.

in poche parole si deve usare l'opzione async.. basta editare fstab o per chi usa hal + ivman aggiungere un file di "policy" per non usare l'opzione sync con il fs fat. qui il file..

ciauz

----------

## power83

Io ho lo stesso lettore, e con kernele 2.6.12 o 2.6.15 attuale ho sempre montato il dispositivo con l'opzione noauto in fstab e non ho mai avuto problemi. Tutto veloce anche nel trasferimento.

La tua velocita' e' un problema del kernel, evidentemente non hai abilitato i moduli per usb 2.0 (se sono abilitati di norma di deve mappare il dispositivo con /dev/sdaX, con X una cifra).

Ovvio che poi prima di rimuovere lo devi smontare con umount.

Se hai bisogno chiedi pure, come detto ho lo stesso lettore, va da dio e non ho mai avuto problemi (l'ho sempre e solo usato ocn Linux).

----------

## federico

Occavoli a me sono sempre sembrate lente e non mi ero mai posto il problema fino in fondo, aspettavo... Inserisco l'opzione async e faccio qualche prova... Non se ne sa mai abbastanza !! Federico (Ma perche' hanno inserito questa schifezza?)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Però che del software vada ad intaccare dell'hardware mi sembra un po assurdo... oddio non mi stupisco dopo che successe che un versione di Mandrake cancellava il firmware di certi masterizzatori LG   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Però che del software vada ad intaccare dell'hardware mi sembra un po assurdo... oddio non mi stupisco dopo che successe che un versione di Mandrake cancellava il firmware di certi masterizzatori LG  

 

La questione e' che l'hardware usb e' riscrivibile un certo numero di volte, se tu incremenenti queste scritture per nulla, il disco avra' vita minore

----------

## Deus Ex

Per precisione, riporto la controprova: ho messo in fstab "async" (e il dispositivo era già riconosciuto come /dev/sdaX; noauto l'avevo già, ma il problema era presente anche con esso), e il player è ora una scheggia.

Credo che il problema, quindi, della riscrittura sugli stessi blocchi fosse la causa della lentezza del dispositivo.

Grazie infinite a tutti, davvero.

Spero che questo possa risultare utile per altri che possano avere il mio stesso problema  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Per precisione, riporto la controprova: ho messo in fstab "async" (e il dispositivo era già riconosciuto come /dev/sdaX; noauto l'avevo già, ma il problema era presente anche con esso), e il player è ora una scheggia.
> 
> Credo che il problema, quindi, della riscrittura sugli stessi blocchi fosse la causa della lentezza del dispositivo.

 

Ovviamente (bisogna farlo sempre, ma in questo caso di più!), ricorda di smontare correttamente il dispositivo, altrimenti potresti sfilarglielo prima che il sistema abbia finito di scrivere con possibile corrusione del fs.

----------

## Deus Ex

Of course, master!  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

mmmh.......strano......a me e' sempre andato bene, ora lo metto pure io sta opzione, ma non v sapro' dire nell'immediato futuro, non ho in previsione di trasferire nuova musisa.

ps: /me che poi appena ha tempo e spazio mette tutto su hd, toglie tutto dal MuVo e poi reiscrive tutto pe rvedere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

Scusate, ma per chi come me usa generalmente l'automount per i dispositivi usb invece che montarli a manina ogni volta (non so voi, ma a me capita di usare + di un dispositivo usb-storage per volta, e a mettere mano all'fstab si crea facilmente casino...) come deve fare per risolvere questo "problema"???

Inoltre, io NON ho una memoria flash, ma un mini-hd...il problema si presenta lo stesso???

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Inoltre, io NON ho una memoria flash, ma un mini-hd...il problema si presenta lo stesso???

 

Beh, il sync va più lento anche da HD IDE ad HD IDE.

Peraltro ricordo che tempo addietro ne avevamo parlato con xchris e avevo fatto anche qualche prova (nel forum dovrebbe esserci un thread...)

----------

## Luca89

A me gnome-volume-manager non aggiunge nessuna opzione "sync" al dispositivo:

```
/dev/sda1 on /media/LucaShare type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,shortname=winnt,uid=1000)
```

posso stare tranquillo? il "sync" è attivato lo stesso anche se non si trova tra le opzioni?

----------

## thewally

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> A me gnome-volume-manager non aggiunge nessuna opzione "sync" al dispositivo:
> 
> ```
> /dev/sda1 on /media/LucaShare type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,shortname=winnt,uid=1000)
> ```
> ...

 

Ragazzi, qui lo stesso, se do un mount ecco cosa mi salta fuori:

```
wally@nemo ~ $ mount

/dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077)

```

Di async neanche traccia, allora c'è da suppporre che sia in modalità sync.

Eppure, scrive da PC ad HD USB  692 MB in 58 sec -------> ~ 11,93 MB/sec

Se qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa, la situazione è questa:

- kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r1

- udev-089-r2

- pmount-0.9.6

- hal-0.5.5.1-r3

- dbus-0.61-r1

Diteci qualcosa... non è che Luca89 ed io ci friggiamo i dischi ?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

penso che una lettura a questo testo sia il caso di darlo.

http://www.nalug.net/Members/hacar0/kernel-2-6-12-x-e-chiavi-usb/

personalmente con il kernel 2.6.13 r5 patchato gentoo ho notato che mi è bastato togliere l'opzione "sync" dalle opzioni di mount per avere un notevole incremento delle prestazioni (oltre al fatto che ora per le scritture fatte prima mi si è mezza fritta la chiavetta), dovrei provare a fare un raffronto con l'opzione "async".

Se qualcuno riescie a trovare una doc di qualche sviluppatore kernel sarebbe la cosa migliore, magari con qualche dettaglio maggiore....

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *federico wrote:*   

> La questione e' che l'hardware usb e' riscrivibile un certo numero di volte, se tu incremenenti queste scritture per nulla, il disco avra' vita minore

 

 :Shocked:  azz non la sapevo! poi pensavo che chiavette USB, lettori ecc.. non si usurassero...

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   La questione e' che l'hardware usb e' riscrivibile un certo numero di volte, se tu incremenenti queste scritture per nulla, il disco avra' vita minore 
> 
>  azz non la sapevo! poi pensavo che chiavette USB, lettori ecc.. non si usurassero...

 

In realtà non é l'hardware USB ma le memorie flash (quelle usate in chiavette, schede di memoria e simili).

Un normale disco rigido dovrebbe avere la stessa vita se lo metti in USB o dentro il case.

Esattamente come la scheda di memoria della macchina fotografica, non gli si allunga la vita mettendo un lettore interno invece di un USB.

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> In realtà non é l'hardware USB ma le memorie flash (quelle usate in chiavette, schede di memoria e simili).
> 
> Un normale disco rigido dovrebbe avere la stessa vita se lo metti in USB o dentro il case.
> 
> Esattamente come la scheda di memoria della macchina fotografica, non gli si allunga la vita mettendo un lettore interno invece di un USB.

 

si infatti e tra l'altro con il disco esterno lacie non ho rilevato problemi, solo ed esclusivamente sulla chiavetta del lettore mp3!

----------

## Raffo

mi sa che allora ho appena scoperto come ho rovinato il mio muvo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luca89

Segnalo questo thread, dove spiega come dire ad hal di usare l'opzione async e noatime (a noi interesserebbe solo la prima ma va bene uguale).

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426496-highlight-hal+sync.html

come sopra, ma in italiano

Byez

----------

## Luca89

ottimo, grazie Onip.  :Wink: 

----------

## ercoppa

Io ho provato tutto, ma ad montare con async non ci riesco. Uso hal+ivman. Per hal ho sistemato quei file, ma per ivman bisogna fare qualcosa?

----------

## earcar

Dal man di mount:

 *man mount wrote:*   

>               defaults
> 
>                      Usa le opzioni di default: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, e async.
> 
> 

 

Si evince quindi che async è un'opzione di default  :Wink: 

----------

